# [postfix] permettre le relais de mails (resolu)

## nelsooon

Bonsoir,

Voila, je suis un peut perdu avec tout ces serveurs mails, et j'ai comme un blocage dans ma tête.

Je dois sur la doc (howto) sur gentoo.org pour la création d'un serveur mail avec postfix.

Mais, je n'ai ni envie de mettre SSL ni installer postfix en utilisant mysql.

J'ai réussi à l'installer en utilisant userdb, et créer des boites email virtuelles sur plusieurs nom de domaines.

Cependant, l'envoi de mail via "firefox" (ou telnet sur le port 25) sur d'autres domaines autres que les miens ne marche pas (via squirrelmail ça marche, car dans main.cf il fait le relais de l'ip "127.0.0.1").

Il faut utiliser quoi pour faire un relais smtp ?

Quelqu'un peut m'orienter sur un tuto ou autre, please ? Peut être meme une experience perso  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup les "gentoo-iens"   :Cool: Last edited by nelsooon on Mon Feb 01, 2010 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

La liaison internet de ton relais... c'est une vraie ou une box de FAI français? Genre des FAI qui bloquent le port 25 étonnamment?

----------

## nelsooon

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse !

J'utilise plusieurs liaisons internet, et je n'ai pas de probleme de filtrage.

Je me connecte normalement au port 25 via telnet ou mon client mail.

Car je reçois l'erreur: 5.7.1 Relay Access denied.

Un probleme de relais, j'arrive pas a configurer ce SASL   :Sad: 

----------

## nelsooon

Bon ben, finalement j'avais tout bien configuré:

Je récapitule pour ceux qui tomberont dans le meme probleme:

Dans: /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

```

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

```

Dans: /etc/conf.d/saslauthd

```

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a rimap -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

```

Dans: /etc/postfix/main.cf

```

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

  permit_sasl_authenticated,

  permit_mynetworks,

  reject_unauth_destination

```

Source: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/virt-mail-howto.xml

Voila, merci pour l'aide   :Cool: 

----------

